# Guy dresses up as Golden's favorite toy: dog goes crazy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This video is great........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I watched this video 3 or 4 times yesterday and started laughing every time....


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I love this video. I keep thinking it is Chloe because this dog looks just like her.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I saw this on facebook and had to watch it several times! So darn cute!


----------

